# What is happening in my blood?  From your experience



## Gadawg (Jul 5, 2018)

Ive mentioned on here that my trt clinic protocal is for 10 weeks on 200 mg test cyp/week and then ten days of no test and .5 mg hcg per day. Im on day 4 of just hcg. I dont feel terrible. A little weaker in the gym. Still horny and balls are coming back. I meant to get some cyp so I could run alongside their dumb break but my guy went on vacation. What would you guys and Jenn imagine is happening inside me?  Same level of test but slowly dropping?  Way lower?  Just wondering. My last pin was last thursday and started hcg sunday. Thanks


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 5, 2018)

Dear... it hasn’t been a week...you are fine lol

10 days are not going to change anything...my major drop was over months but I’m lucky and maybe it’s a female thing..but I felt great in the drop... but started the cream test last week due to sex drive being lame


----------



## Gadawg (Jul 5, 2018)

No, Im just wondering how someone's chemistry would react to that shift. Just wanting to understand.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 5, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> No, Im just wondering how someone's chemistry would react to that shift. Just wanting to understand.




I just seriously doubt you’ll feel anything but who knows what’s going on inside and can’t see how anyone would know as no docs and everybody is different


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 5, 2018)

Coming off to run hcg is stupid and pointless. But dude it's 10 days you won't notice a damn thing. Your levels will slowly go down over time but probably wont even drop into low territory.


----------



## Gadawg (Jul 5, 2018)

Gotcha. Thanks for the info.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 5, 2018)

Welcome


----------

